# Longcase clock



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I wanted a longcase clock for many years, could never find one I liked at the right price, thenI looked at our local auction about two and a half years ago and bid for this 8 day clock, it works well although the chiming on the hour is a bit random!


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice clock.

The strike being random that's a really easy fix on these clocks ,as the movement is so simple


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice ! i have a soft spot for long case clocks , looks continental to me but probably wrong :laugh:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice clock Andy, any marks on the movement?

Mike


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I was told it was probably Scottish? I know it was in a house in North Wales for a few years before the auction, I have not looked for marks on the movement, some pics that may explain more? Dundee written on the inside of the door, I need a lock from somewhere too!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice looking movement ! a joy to work on.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I once did a rebuild of a longcase clock...the topic was saved to the classic post archive (at the top of the General watch discussion section) as the Grandfather Clock Project. Might be worth a look if you fancy a tinker. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I once did a rebuild of a longcase clock...the topic was saved to the classic post archive (at the top of the General watch discussion section) as the Grandfather Clock Project. Might be worth a look if you fancy a tinker. :thumbsup:


 Cheers, I will have a look! :yes:


----------

